# Trivia 12/3



## luckytrim (Dec 3, 2018)

trivia 12/3
DID YOU KNOW...
Italians suffer more earthquakes than any other Europeans.  

1. What is the scientific name for a pet dog?
2. From which language is the word 'Tsar' (also spelt Czar)  ultimately
derived?
3. A British  person plays noughts and crosses ; what do  Americans play ?
4. Which movie, with Rex Harrison and Charlton Heston, is  about Pope Julius
II and Michelangelo, who struggles to paint the Sistine  Chapel?
5. Name That Sandwich !
loaf split horizontally and covered with layers of marinated  olive salad, 
mortadella, salami, mozzarella, ham, and provolone  ...
6. What continent does Iran lie on ?
7. What is the plural of appendix?
8. What word refers to Stheno, Euryale, and Medusa  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A Duffle Bag is so named because the thick wool originally  used to make the
bags came from a town named Duffle .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Canis lupus familiaris
2. Latin, derivative of ‘Caesar’ 
3. Tic-Tac-Toe
4. 'The Agony and the Ecstasy'
5. Muffuletta
6. Asia
7. Appendices
8. Gorgons

TRUTH !!
A duffel bag, duffle bag, kit bag or gym bag[dubious –  discuss] is a large
cylindrical bag made of cloth (or other fabric), historically  with a top
closure using a drawstring.
The name comes from Duffel, a town in Flanders, Belgium, where  the thick
cloth used to make the bag originated in the 17th century.   According to the
Oxford English Dictionary, the word dates back to 1677, used  to describe ‘a
coarse woolen cloth having a thick nap or  frieze’.
More recently, a duffel bag typically refers to the specific  style of bag,
though the phrase may also be used to refer to any large  generic hold all or
a bag made of thick fabric.


----------

